

Google Chrome TV ad "Dear Sophie" - chrisbroadfoot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4vkVHijdQk

======
nextparadigms
I think this is the best ad made yet. Google needs to do more of these.

~~~
minalecs
have to agree, beautiful commercial. As there are services that try to
replicate memory storage. I hope that a gmail account will still be alive and
kicking 20 years from now, when my daughter can appreciate everything I've
archived.

